

Metrics Metrics Everywhere - Coda Hale at CodeConf  - timf
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=explorer&chrome=true&srcid=0Bztc3_adHzlDNTA5N2VmY2MtYTdmYy00MGRmLWFkODItNDlkNTY5M2U0Yjdk&hl=en

======
ionfish
Props for mentioning the OODA loop.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OODA_loop>

------
Vivtek
Good God, my scrolling finger is cramping. It seems like a nice presentation,
but maybe something more compact would be a more suitable online format?

~~~
icey
Coda's talk was really, really good - especially the parts where he talks
about taking measurements in a meaningful way.

I think that the talks are being recorded; it would be worth watching the
video even if you've gone through the slides.

~~~
icey
Update - evidently the talks were not recorded :(

Fortunately, his metrics project has a pretty good overview on github:
<https://github.com/codahale/metrics>

------
swah
I'm using bcrypt cause Coda told me so.

~~~
jcsalterego
For those who aren't savvy: <http://codahale.com/how-to-safely-store-a-
password/>

Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1091104>

------
raju
Apparently the talk was not recorded - [https://convore.com/codeconf/metrics-
metrics-everywhere-coda...](https://convore.com/codeconf/metrics-metrics-
everywhere-coda-hale/604918/)

That's a shame. Sounds like it was a great presentation.

------
CWIZO
This was really an inspirational and superbly executed talk. The slides ware
basically just background without much value. I just wish hi's Metrics project
would exist for my stack (PHP), I'll probably have to roll something of my
own, or find something suitable as an alternative. Any suggestions?

------
cvander
I'd love to see the video of the presentation. Any idea of where to look?

~~~
codahale
Sadly, it wasn't recorded.

~~~
swah
Projectors should just have a camera/mic and record everything while they're
on, just in case.

